# IBEW national political agenda.



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

...........


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

icdubois said:


> Dont want to start an argument here but I'm sure that there are members who do not agree with the national political agenda of the ibew. I was wondering how do you handle that? Do you let affect you or do you even think about it? Also I really don't know what the national politic agenda for the ibew is, anybody care to share?
> 
> Thanks for the enlightenment.


You should start this thread in the *Controversial Talk* forum and you get the full opinion...:laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

icdubois said:


> Dont want to start an argument here but I'm sure that there are members who do not agree with the national political agenda of the ibew. I was wondering how do you handle that? Do you let affect you or do you even think about it? Also I really don't know what the national politic agenda for the ibew is, anybody care to share?
> 
> Thanks for the enlightenment.


Easy one :thumbsup:

There's a war on labor going full tilt right now 

Unions are the last stronghold

Once they go down, so do the rest of us

~CS~


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

The ibew stands for working families and will support politicians who support the ibew and it's members.

There are staunch conservatives in the union that feel the ibew support for democrats is wrong but typically republicans are anti union.


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> You should start this thread in the *Controversial Talk* forum and you get the full opinion...:laughing:


Thought about that but wanted some well thought replies that weren't full of bias and personal attacks :thumbsup:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

icdubois said:


> Dont want to start an argument here but I'm sure that there are members who do not agree with the national political agenda of the ibew. I was wondering how do you handle that? Do you let affect you or do you even think about it? Also I really don't know what the national politic agenda for the ibew is, anybody care to share?
> 
> Thanks for the enlightenment.


Most local members do not care what the International does, as long as they stay away from the locals.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> Easy one :thumbsup:
> 
> There's a war on labor going full tilt right now
> 
> ~CS~


You're right, all you need to do is look in the white house and you'll see who has accelerated it with his Job killing agenda.

The evidence.

http://www.speaker.gov/general/hous...port-chronicling-democrats-job-killing-agenda

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2011/oct/5/fighting-obamas-job-killing-agenda/

http://www.thenewamerican.com/reviews/opinion/item/5056-obamas-job-killing-agenda

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2014/jun/5/editorial-bumbling-regulators/

http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2014/jun/6/vermont-gun-importer-lays-off-41-blames-rules/

http://www.bizjournals.com/dallas/news/2014/06/03/greg-abbott-vows-to-fight-obamas-latest-job.html

http://blogs.rollcall.com/wgdb/good-friday-news-dump-riles-keystone-supporters-on-the-hill/?dcz=

Happy reading...:whistling2:


chicken steve said:


> Unions are the last stronghold
> 
> Once they go down, so do the rest of us~CS~


Indeed the union bosses have sold out the men by supporting the job killing machine...They tell the men that they're working for them and behind their backs are supporting politicians that vote for obama's job killing agenda above.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

kg7879 said:


> The ibew stands for working families and will support politicians who support the ibew and it's members.
> 
> There are staunch conservatives in the union that feel the ibew support for democrats is wrong but typically republicans are anti union.


Anti-public-sector-union.

You will not find a republican that is against private sector unions.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Read the book "The Whole of Their Lives" by Benjamin Gitlow to see the communist infiltration that took place in unions very early on.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

Black Dog said:


> Anti-public-sector-union.
> 
> You will not find a republican that is against private sector unions.


Really??? I seem to remember your GOP Overlord threatening to revoke tax incentives if VW assembly workers voted to organize. Is the VW plant not privately owned?


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

Black Dog said:


> Anti-public-sector-union.
> 
> You will not find a republican that is against private sector unions.


Republicans are anti private union as well.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Black Dog said:


> You will not find a republican that is against private sector unions.


So all of the anti union trolls who inhabit the union tab on this forum are apparently all members of the Green Party. Interesting.

I'll give you a 1 as I had to reply to give you a 1.

( might go as high as 1.5 because you got plonked ).


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

Black Dog said:


> You're right, all you need to do is look in the white house and you'll see who has accelerated it with his Job killing agenda.
> 
> The evidence.
> 
> ...


All those articles are political as usual. I am sure the democrats could show how republicans are hurting the economy. 

The truth is most people do not understand how our monetary system and economy really works, including politicians from both sides.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Phatstax said:


> Really??? I seem to remember your GOP Overlord threatening to revoke tax incentives if VW assembly workers voted to organize. Is the VW plant not privately owned?


Was it local in Tennessee?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

kg7879 said:


> All those articles are political as usual. I am sure the democrats could show how republicans are hurting the economy.
> 
> The truth is most people do not understand how our monetary system and economy really works, including politicians from both sides.



I'm sure you can google Republicans are hurting the economy and educate me on such...


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

eejack said:


> So all of the anti union trolls who inhabit the union tab on this forum are apparently all members of the Green Party. Interesting.
> 
> I'll give you a 1 as I had to reply to give you a 1.
> 
> ( might go as high as 1.5 because you got plonked ).


The Green Party?. :lol:

Good man eejack:thumbup:


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Here we go...... Weeeeeeee


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

Black Dog said:


> I'm sure you can google Republicans are hurting the economy and educate me on such...


What would be the point? You seem to be ideological and partisan. Nothing I could say or point you to would change your mind. I clearly said both sides are to blame.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

Yep, Chatanooga TN. U S Senator Bob Corker (R) made statements to the media that he had been assured that if VW Plant workers chose not to organize there would be a second assembly plant built, but if UAW representation was elected the plant would be built in Mexico. I thought you Republicans wanted limited government interference in private business?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

kg7879 said:


> What would be the point? You seem to be ideological and partisan. Nothing I could say or point you to would change your mind. I clearly said both sides are to blame.


You're Right, and here is why------The articles I posted show us that the president has a job killing agenda [But] you guys chose not to read them because they are on the right politically, indeed that is true[But] all articles have a political slant regardless of the source, you will never be able to find anything written about government, health care, sports, or the AX murdering club.

The overlord Republicans and democrats are working together on immigration[they] want to put down-word pressure on wages.

Why?:blink:

The overlord democrats want people to make so little that employees [must] sign up for public assistance so they can enslave them into voting for them and supplement wages for their foreign corporations .

The overlord republicans low wage labour for the chamber of commerce and their foreign corporations,,,,,Hmmmm

So what we must do is wake up!

100% of the overlord democrats in power want slavery back in a different form.

So do the overlord republicans.

So what do you guys do? bash the tea party republicans, the only ones standing up for the workingstiffs.

But feel free to completely disregard what I have to say because I'm ideological and partisan.:laughing:


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

K, thanks. Disregarded.


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

Black Dog said:


> You're Right, and here is why------The articles I posted show us that the president has a job killing agenda [But] you guys chose not to read them because they are on the right politically, indeed that is true[But] all articles have a political slant regardless of the source, you will never be able to find anything written about government, health care, sports, or the AX murdering club.
> 
> The overlord Republicans and democrats are working together on immigration[they] want to put down-word pressure on wages.
> 
> ...


Tea party republicans work for corporations not the American public. They are not any different than any other politician out there.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

kg7879 said:


> Tea party republicans work for corporations not the American public. They are not any different than any other politician out there.


Sure they do.. http://www.teapartypatriots.org/?gclid=CLKo0_O16b4CFaZxOgodxxIAdA

So you're telling me that the democrats are working for the American public,Right?

If so You have not been reading enough and observing the economy and taking note of who is doing you well.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

corporations

Owned by democrats 

GE, GMC,

Berkshire Hathaway, 


_Microsoft_

_BP Oil

chrysler motors

_
_Oxygen Media
_
Harpo Inc.

O, The Oprah Magazine

Just to name a few....:whistling2:


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

Black Dog said:


> Sure they do.. http://www.teapartypatriots.org/?gclid=CLKo0_O16b4CFaZxOgodxxIAdA
> 
> So you're telling me that the democrats are working for the American public,Right?
> 
> If so You have not been reading enough and observing the economy and taking note of who is doing you well.


I do not care what the a tea party website says. Of course they are going to say how great they are. 

The tea party is not any different than other party. They are funded by corporate interest and big money and so are democrats. What I find amusing is you think they are different in some way.

Senator Mike Lee is from utah and he is a tea party guy. While he went on to preach about the government not living within its means, he basically skipped the obligation on his mortgage and did a short sell on his house. The bank loss $450k. 

He also doesn't know a thing about our monetary system. He actually thinks this nation can be debt free. Our country can never be debt free because our monetary system is entirely based on debt.


----------



## devosf (Jan 17, 2012)

Politics and religion are too divisive. The IBEW is foolish to choose sides in this argument. They should instead, focus on providing contractors with the finest, motivated and best trained electricians and let the free market work. Politics be damned!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

kg7879 said:


> The truth is most people do not understand how our monetary system and economy really works, including politicians from both sides.


Granted it is complex

but what is there really to understand?

we either have good jobs, or we don't

our standard of living either prospers or it does not

~CS~


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

chicken steve said:


> Granted it is complex
> 
> but what is there really to understand?
> 
> ...


The biggest misunderstanding is how our monetary system works. It is entirely debt based and people keep on calling for us to get out of debt.

Money is only created when individuals, corporations, or the government go into debt. The money I "borrowed" to buy my car was not sitting in the bank somewhere. It was not someone else's deposit. It was created out of thin air when I signed the promissory note. 

We can never be debt free in a debt based monetary system it is mathematically impossible.


----------

